
Iceland election: Pirate Party triples seats - Philipp__
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-37813564
======
gorbachev
They might've tripled their seats, but the election results didn't produce a
clear majority for any one party or coalition. The four-party coalition the
Pirate Party belongs to has 27 seats. 32 is required for a majority.

It'll be interesting to see what's going to happen.

------
cbanek
Rated ARR. Makes me want to move to Iceland!

~~~
Philipp__
I wouldn't mind Sweden too...

